# Chester & Rocco @ BOB Cat Show/East Susses Cat Show xXx



## ellsbells0123

We had a fab day yesterday 😄 Chester and Rocco did me proud.

Chester was placed 2nd & 3rd in his breed classes and did well in his side classes :

Rocco was placed 1st in both is breed classes and the went on to get the BOB in both, he was also placed well in his side classes


----------



## lymorelynn

Congratulations to the gorgeous Chester and baby Rocco :thumbup:


----------



## Susan M

Well done Chester and Rocco! I saw baby Rocco being judged when I was visiting the gorgeous Polo, he is so adorable!


----------



## sarahecp

Congratulations! And well done gorgeous boys :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Was lovely to see you again yesterday Ellen   hopefully see you on the 4th Oct  xx


----------



## huckybuck

Well done - they both look so chilled out about it all - especially Chester - I like the picture where he's chewing his ribbons!


----------



## spotty cats

Congratulations


----------



## Azriel391

Yay, welldone Chester & Rocco , beyond belief handsome boys !! Huge congrats Ellen , sorry missed you at Flemming Park


----------



## ellsbells0123

Azriel391 said:


> Yay, welldone Chester & Rocco , beyond belief handsome boys !! Huge congrats Ellen , sorry missed you at Flemming Park


Thanks 

It would have been lovely to catch up xx


----------

